# Double Hitting



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all I was just wondering what is the rule if you double hit the ball? The reason that I ask this is that I was do at the range last night and I was practising some chipping on to the green and in one of my shoots I hit the ball and as it came up I hit it again on my follow through. What is the rule for this if it happened during match play? thanks in advance


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

USGA Rule 14-4:
If a player’s club strikes the ball more than once in the course
of a stroke, the player must count the stroke and add a penalty
stroke, making two strokes in all.

I guess that would include even your follow through. I don't think that I have ever done that myself.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

TeeMaster - Golf Rules Q&A
*Rule 14-4 covers this situation, and states, "If a player's club strikes the ball more than once in the course of a stroke, the player shall count the stroke and add a penalty stroke, making two strokes in all." Notice that it is irrelevant how many times the player struck the ball, be it two, three, or more. The player is then required to play the ball as it lies. 
*


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone That what I thought the ruling would be. I'm just going to guess that its the same here in australia. happy hacking


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

Yup thats the rule. 2 hits=2 strokes

Later


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

stevel1017 said:


> Notice that it is irrelevant how many times the player struck the ball, be it two, three, or more. The player is then required to play the ball as it lies.
> [/B]


Reading this made me wonder?! What if you do the Tiger bouncing a ball on a 9 iron all the way to the cup and in the hole? Do that for 18 holes and you have a score of 36!!!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

memorex88 said:


> Reading this made me wonder?! What if you do the Tiger bouncing a ball on a 9 iron all the way to the cup and in the hole? Do that for 18 holes and you have a score of 36!!!


Marco: That is an interesting concept... does the club have to be swung?:dunno: with out quoting chapter and verse the rules say strike the ball


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Marco: That is an interesting concept... does the club have to be swung?:dunno: with out quoting chapter and verse the rules say strike the ball


I think you have to swing the club or there are other penalties in play. 
Realistically, it would be something to see... but I'd probably crack the guy over the head for ruining the game lol!

There are probably many rules that are broken doing this, and it's interesting to hear what other members have to say


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

memorex88 said:


> I think you have to swing the club or there are other penalties in play.
> Realistically, it would be something to see... but I'd probably crack the guy over the head for ruining the game lol!
> There are probably many rules that are broken doing this, and it's interesting to hear what other members have to say


How could I practice my second language...Vulgarian


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

memorex88 said:


> I think you have to swing the club or there are other penalties in play.
> Realistically, it would be something to see... but I'd probably crack the guy over the head for ruining the game lol!
> 
> There are probably many rules that are broken doing this, and it's interesting to hear what other members have to say


Interesting concept and I agree a quick crack in the head would soon stop that


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Here's a question: when do the rules get ammended? At the end of a season, after a game, or anytime the USGA feels like it (between rounds)? I remember someone playing a hole with a pencil as a tee to get enough loft to go over a tree on a dog-leg right, enabling that person to get an eagle. Shortly thereafter, there was a maximum tee length put in place.

So, I'd *love* to see someone like Tiger or anyone else who could bounce their ball all the way to the cup at a game do it just to make the USGA revise the rule. If there wasn't a ruling against it at that game (maybe they could say that you couldn't walk while hitting the ball repeatedly or something) there would be shortly thereafter. Even more fun would be the nearly unbeatable world's record for lowest score at that course.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

as interesting as that would be it wouldn't really be in the spirt of the game it would be interesting to see what would happen though.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> as interesting as that would be it wouldn't really be in the spirt of the gane it would be interesting to see what would happen though.


Back on page one you wanted to crack someone for ruining the game if they did that.I know its becoming fall there in southern Austrailia so would you be thinking this would be a great way to double eagal when snow falls there. Tiger calculates Earth rotation not continental drift:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes bob I did say that I was just trying to be a bit more controled this time. the great thing about oz is we dont get snow here in many place so I can play all year round:cheeky4: so i hope you enjoy your snow there in Utah :cheeky4:


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

memorex88 said:


> Reading this made me wonder?! What if you do the Tiger bouncing a ball on a 9 iron all the way to the cup and in the hole? Do that for 18 holes and you have a score of 36!!!


The max score allowed on a hole is 14.. now in a competition, picking up your ball means you are not posting a score, hence you are Withdrawn. I've seen it happen in a local event.


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

blue3715 said:


> The max score allowed on a hole is 14.. now in a competition, picking up your ball means you are not posting a score, hence you are Withdrawn. I've seen it happen in a local event.


But isn't the question here if that would be legal? Assuming he managed to get his ball bouncing on his club without violating 14-1. If so, he technically wouldn't be picking up his ball, just double hitting it, in a way. And because the double hit is only a one stroke penalty plus the first stroke, no matter how many times the ball is struck, you could record a two for every hole. Assuming you could drop it straight into the cup and play it as it lies, meaning the ball would be holed. *Shrug*

That's how I interpreted it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

TGOH said:


> But isn't the question here if that would be legal? Assuming he managed to get his ball bouncing on his club without violating 14-1. If so, he technically wouldn't be picking up his ball, just double hitting it, in a way. And because the double hit is only a one stroke penalty plus the first stroke, no matter how many times the ball is struck, you could record a two for every hole. Assuming you could drop it straight into the cup and play it as it lies, meaning the ball would be holed. *Shrug*
> 
> That's how I interpreted it.


When Memorex88 presented the idea, he meant that if a golfer,TIGER, swung, popped it up and bounced it on the club to the hole,would it be two strokes or if he did it for 18 holes is it 36?:dunno:


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

broken tee said:


> When Memorex88 presented the idea, he meant that if a golfer,TIGER, swung, popped it up and bounced it on the club to the hole,would it be two strokes or if he did it for 18 holes is it 36?:dunno:


I thought it was that if he did it on every hole for 18 holes, it would be a 36 on the card.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

TGOH said:


> I thought it was that if he did it on every hole for 18 holes, it would be a 36 on the card.


Yes,that is what I was trying to convey. sorry if there was confusion.


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Yes,that is what I was trying to convey. sorry if there was confusion.


Haha. Alright then. Good deal.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

to think this all started because I wanted to know what would happen if you double hit a ball.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> to think this all started because I wanted to know what would happen if you double hit a ball.


Sorry Luke this was your question and it is a good one.. way to go my friend you have a few looking in the rule book. you have gone where no golfer has gone before.:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Sorry Luke this was your question and it is a good one.. way to go my friend you have a few looking in the rule book. you have gone where no golfer has gone before.:laugh:


One thinks you may be taking the pi-s as us aussie would say you would do this though would you bob?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> One thinks you may be taking the pi-s as us aussie would say you would do this though would you bob?


Never! I spend time out of bounds on the course I guess I am here too.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Never Bob just look at my signature no where is out of bounds!!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Just to straighten something out over here in oz taking the pi_s is just joking around with mates. A bit of friendly stirring


----------

